# IMAC G3 OCCASION



## BENEDICTE75 (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai l'intention d'acheter un imac G3 d'occasion et j'aimerais savoir quel modèle prendre pour avoir le wifi ? Merci. Je suis super novice. Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2011)

A partir du 400mhz ,il y a possibilite de mettre une carte wifi 
Avant celui ci , ce sera la cle wifi usb


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2011)

A quel usage destines-tu cet ordinateur ? 

Je ne veux pas faire les rabat-joie, mais avec un iMac G3, tu ne vas pas pouvoir faire grand chose, aujourd'hui...


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2011)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire les rabat-joie, mais avec un iMac G3, tu ne vas pas pouvoir faire grand chose, aujourd'hui...



Ma femme continue d'utiliser un 600MHz qui tourne impec avec le Tigre.

Bureautique (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, etc)
Courrier 
Web de base (Y'a qu'Alloociné qui fait scier avec ces intros en Flash de Mer2)
Et ça marche nickel !

Bon, c'est vrai que Youyube, DailyMotion, skype, etc faut oublier


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je dois prendre un 400 alors ! Merci des renseignements. Je veux juste surfer, mettre mes photos et j'adore son look. Par contre est-il facile de rajouter de la mémoire ?


----------



## didgar (16 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



BENEDICTE75 a dit:


> Bonjour, je dois prendre un 400 alors ! Merci des renseignements. Je veux juste surfer, mettre mes photos et j'adore son look. Par contre est-il facile de rajouter de la mémoire ?



Rajouter de la mémoire est un jeu d'enfant, il te faudra de la sdram pc133, tu pourras monter à 1GO de ram ( 2 barrettes de 512 MO quoi ).

Je vends un Snow 600 si tu veux ... => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130576977050 

A+

Didier


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ton snow est magnifique ! Dommage sur je suis de Paris. T'arrive t'il de venir à Paris parfois.... J'attendrais mais pour le moment j'ai donné ma parole a un "le bon coin'. C'est un 400. Si j'arrive à le revendre et si un jour tu viens à Paris .... Je te l'achaiterai avec plaisir. Bonne journée.


----------



## didgar (16 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



BENEDICTE75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ton snow est magnifique ! Dommage sur je suis de Paris. T'arrive t'il de venir à Paris parfois.... J'attendrais mais pour le moment j'ai donné ma parole a un "le bon coin'. C'est un 400. Si j'arrive à le revendre et si un jour tu viens à Paris .... Je te l'achaiterai avec plaisir. Bonne journée.



Arf ! J'ai quitté la région parisienne il y a un mois 

Mais bon ... quand j'y étais encore j'en ai vendu quelques uns dans le même état de propreté [ je ne vends jamais des daubes ... d'où le prix ] et la grande majorité a été expédiée ... en province ... donc le contraire doit être possible  Je fais toujours des supers colis ... voir mes évals ...

A+

Didier


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai vu tes évaluations. Super ! Comme je t'ai dit si j'arrive à vendre les autres je te recontacterai ici. Par contre où trouver des claviers et souris d'origine en bonne état ? Merci. Bon week-end à tous.

Tu ne regrettes pas Paris ? Moi oui, je suis en Normandie depuis peu et .....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Bonjour de l'Hyper Novice, c'est comment un clef USB wifi pour un ima 3G 350 HMZ ? Merci.


----------



## didgar (18 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



BENEDICTE75 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai vu tes évaluations. Super ! Comme je t'ai dit si j'arrive à vendre les autres je te recontacterai ici. Par contre où trouver des claviers et souris d'origine en bonne état ? Merci. Bon week-end à tous.
> 
> Tu ne regrettes pas Paris ? Moi oui, je suis en Normandie depuis peu et .....
> 
> ...



J'ai passé 21 ans à Paris - provincial d'origine - et pour le moment ... je ne regrette pas du tout d'en être parti ... pour le moment ...

Pour la clef wifi sais pas ... j'ai tjs utilisé des cartes airport d'origine !
Ceci étant, je vois que tu parles d'un 350 mhz ... tu risques d'être assez limitée même pour de la simple navigation ...

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Septembre 2011)

A mon debut sur mac ,voila une cle que j utilisais  sur un imac 333Mhz
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...-g122-cle-usb-wifi/f-10715121301-dwlg122.html


----------

